# report BBcode problems



## mkellogg

Some BBcodes from vBulletin are not being converted into fonts and styles.  If you see it in an old thread that shows some BBcode where it shouldn't please report it in this thread.

I only need one report for each type of BBcode.

* BBcodes are the codes like [ FONT ].


----------



## Bakr

This thread in Arabic section:
http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/لِيَزرَعَ.3011042/


----------



## swift

Hello, Mike.

There's a problem with the [post] and [thread] tags:


swift said:


> Here's an explanation.


The link redirects people to the test copy of the forums (xen.wordreference.com).

Oh! I just checked the BBcodes list and the two I just mentioned are gone!  It's a shame. They're really useful. 

http://forum.wordreference.com/help/bb-codes


----------



## mkellogg

post and thread Bcodes should be working now. Thanks.

Those font BBcodes in that Arabic thread will be more difficult.


----------



## swift

Thank _you_, Mike.


----------



## dragonseven

Hello Mike.

I don't know if it's correct to report it here.
There was in vBulletin editor the line of demarcation, but I haven't seen it here in XenForo. 
Is it missing here? How I can to replace it? 

(I hope you understand, sorry my English )


----------



## PaulQ

Ignore the strikethrough...

There seems to be a difficulty with [S]  as in "The reason[S] for this ...". 

[noparse][S][/noparse][1]  What seems to happened is that BB Code seems to think that the s in square brackets is an instruction to strike out everything that follows and the [/noparse] command does not work.

[1] this is actually in double noparse brackets. I also now see that BB Code has added three 'square brackets, slash s square brackets' automatically...[/S][/S][/S]


----------



## swift

*This is a test.*

A
Lorem ipsum dolor si*c* amet si*t* amet, consectetur adipiscunt adipisc*ing* elit.

B
Using NOPARSE to make the bbcode explicit:
Lorem ipsum dolor [S]si[B]c[/B] amet[/S] [U]si[B]t[/B] amet[/U], consectetur [S]adipiscunt [U]adipisc[B]ing[/B][/U] elit.
[/S]
C
OK, I see now. Somehow, using a single s into brackets makes the  tag invalid and strikes it [S]all together[/S] [U][B]al[/B]together[/U].

D
OK, so using a single ‘opening tag’ (for example, here: ) makes the  tag invalid and strikes it [S]all together[/S] [U][B]al[/B]together[/U].

When I wrote example D it actually looked like this:





The editor ’closed’ the element by adding a ‘missing’ closing tag at the end of the line:


----------



## PaulQ

Test

[s]To see if enclosing all in the 'noparse' function works <- this is entirely enclosed in 'noparse'
 (s in square brackets) To see if enclosing all in the 'noparse' function works. <- this is *not *enclosed in 'noparse'

Lorem ipsat (s in square brackets) To see if enclosing all in the 'noparse' function works. <- this is *not *enclosed in 'noparse'


----------



## swift

OK, so using a single ‘opening tag’ (for example, here: ) makes the  tag invalid and strikes it [S]all together[/S] [U][B]al[/B]together[/U].


swift said:


> *This is a test.*
> 
> A
> Lorem ipsum dolor si*c* amet si*t* amet, consectetur adipiscunt adipisc*ing* elit.
> 
> B
> Using NOPARSE to make the bbcode explicit:
> Lorem ipsum dolor [S]si[B]c[/B] amet[/S] [U]si[B]t[/B] amet[/U], consectetur [S]adipiscunt [U]adipisc[B]ing[/B][/U] elit.
> [/S]
> C
> OK, I see now. Somehow, using a single s into brackets makes the  tag invalid and strikes it [S]all together[/S] [U][B]al[/B]together[/U].
> 
> D
> OK, so using a single ‘opening tag’ (for example, here: ) makes the  tag invalid and strikes it [S]all together[/S] [U][B]al[/B]together[/U].
> 
> When I wrote example D it actually looked like this:
> View attachment 15802
> 
> The editor ’closed’ the element by adding a ‘missing’ closing tag at the end of the line:
> View attachment 15803



*A test of ruling out the quote tag and making Mike go crazy!* 

<Edit 1>
When I clicked the Reply button, the first line you see out of the quote was moved there by the system.

A second test:



> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisc*ing* elit.



<Edit 2>
OK. The single strike-through tag cancels all other tags except the QUOTE one.


----------



## mkellogg

dragonseven said:


> There was in vBulletin editor the line of demarcation, but I haven't seen it here in XenForo.


It is [ HR ][ /HR ].



I am confused. Are you all saying that strikethough doesn't allow BBcodes inside it?  Or that it doesn't allow some?


----------



## PaulQ

I am saying that [Xs] (omit the X) creates a strikethrough of all that follows.





> 123


e.g.
I am saying that  (X *omitted*) creates a strikethrough of *all *that follows.





> 123


Enclosing the the whole text with 'noparse'. has no effect.
I am saying that [S] (X omitted) creates a strikethrough of all that follows.[quote]123[/quote] but does disable the 'quote' code.[/S]


----------



## mkellogg

I think that will happen with all tags.  Create an opening B tag without closing it and the rest of the post will be bold.


----------



## PaulQ

It does not happen in vBulletin® Version 3.8.8 (I've just tested it): it must be a feature of XenForo. Is there an "automatically close BBCode" setting?

If not, it's a small point as long as we are aware of it.


----------



## dragonseven

mkellogg said:


> It is [ HR ][ /HR ].


 Thank you very much Mike!


----------



## EStjarn

mkellogg said:


> Some BBcodes from vBulletin are not being converted into fonts and styles. If you see it in an old thread that shows some BBcode where it shouldn't please report it in this thread.



I've found these:

http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/no-article-with-definite-article.1230233/

http://forum.wordreference.com/thre...-high-school-why-no-definite-article.1863928/

http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/day-runner-generic.1677516/#post-8419165

http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/i-would-rather-you-come-came-next-week.2589339/#post-13057158

http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/why-the-definite-article.69705/#post-482004


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks! We will try to find a solution for these.


----------



## mkellogg

Another one with a bad fort code:
have battled their way into...


----------



## Ghabi

Not sure if it has been reported before: [SIZE][/SIZE]
Example: http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/hamza-همزة.43789/


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks. We will get that fixed.


----------

